

Don't Use Sails (or Waterline) - kevinburke
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/dont-use-sails-or-waterline/?hn

======
xtrumanx
Wow, can't believe how bad some of those issues are. It was like reading a
DailyWTF article without the forced humor.

